# Micaela Schäfer hat Teppichverbot



## krawutz (7 Juni 2012)

Micaela Schäfer ist nach ihrem Auftritt bei der Premiere von "Men in black 3" von Sony Pictures vom Roten Teppich verbannt worden. Ein Sprecher erklärte, sie ist zukünftig bei der Gesellschaft weder als Gast noch als Begleitperson vermerkt.
Kommentar der intelligenzmäßig vollentkernten Ausziehpuppe : Es sei schade, dass in Deutschland Glamour verboten wäre.


----------



## realsacha (7 Juni 2012)

krawutz schrieb:


> Micaela Schäfer ist nach ihrem Auftritt bei der Premiere von "Men in black 3" von Sony Pictures vom Roten Teppich verbannt worden. Ein Sprecher erklärte, sie ist zukünftig bei der Gesellschaft weder als Gast noch als Begleitperson vermerkt.
> Kommentar der intelligenzmäßig vollentkernten Ausziehpuppe : Es sei schade, dass in Deutschland Glamour verboten wäre.



*
"Intelligenzmässig vollentkernt" sind doch mindestens 90% der Tussis und Typen, welche über den Roten Teppich stolzieren... *


kopf99kopf99kopf99kopf99kopf99


----------



## Spezi30 (7 Juni 2012)

richtig so...weg mit der Nackttussi


----------



## celebrater (7 Juni 2012)

was soll denn sowas??? sie zeigt doch nur viel haut wo is das problem??


----------



## comatron (7 Juni 2012)

celebrater schrieb:


> was soll denn sowas??? sie zeigt doch nur viel haut wo is das problem??



Ansichtssache. Auf der Toilette kann man pupsen, im Restaurant ist das nicht ganz so gern gesehen (zum Beispiel).


----------



## beachkini (7 Juni 2012)

Eine der besten Meldungen der letzten Wochen. Sie kann ja von mir aus auf Messen und ähnlichem so auftreten, aber auf dem Roten Teppich hat sie nichts verloren und in ihren komischen Outfits schon gar nicht.


----------



## TobiasB (7 Juni 2012)

Warum auch, macht sie was ,ist sie was, NÖ.

Wer lädt die eigentlich überhaupt ein.


----------



## Skype (7 Juni 2012)

Ok würden es alles so machen wie Sie wäre es wohl ok.


----------



## braniff (7 Juni 2012)

krawutz schrieb:


> Micaela Schäfer ist nach ihrem Auftritt bei der Premiere von "Men in black 3" von Sony Pictures vom Roten Teppich verbannt worden. Ein Sprecher erklärte, sie ist zukünftig bei der Gesellschaft weder als Gast noch als Begleitperson vermerkt.
> Kommentar der intelligenzmäßig vollentkernten Ausziehpuppe : Es sei schade, dass in Deutschland Glamour verboten wäre.



was hat es denn mit glamour zutun,wenn man ständig seinen nackten hintern 
und andere körperteile in die kameras hält??


----------



## Punisher (7 Juni 2012)

sie wird noch genügend Gelegenheiten finden, ihre Titten zu zeigen


----------



## Nielebock (8 Juni 2012)

Gut,das Michaela Schäfer roten Teppichverbot hat ist zum teil berechtigt aber wenn man manche Promis sieht,kann man feststellen,das was sie haben (Rundungen) auch zeigen wollen,zwar nicht so wie Michalea aber gewagt.


----------



## celebrater (8 Juni 2012)

sie treibt das ganze doch nur etwas auf die spitze, (sehr) gewagte outfits gibs doch genug auch auf dem roten teppich und sie hebt das alles eben auf eine andere ebene......


----------



## Chamser81 (8 Juni 2012)

Punisher schrieb:


> sie wird noch genügend Gelegenheiten finden, ihre Titten zu zeigen



Da bin ich mir auch sicher!


----------



## fritze99 (11 Juni 2012)

Aufmerksamkeit...sie bekjommt, was sie will


----------



## posemuckel (12 Juni 2012)

Spaßbremsen!!!!!


----------



## syd67 (4 Feb. 2016)

also ich finde ihren hintern superklasse da moecht ich reinbeissen und selbst wenn die titten gemacht sind sehe ich sie immer wieder gern ! man mica komm noch mal nach australien,nicht ins camp Cronulla ist sehr schoen!


----------



## Skype (17 Feb. 2016)

2012 o.o lange ist es her^^


----------

